# New to knitting.



## jade_iv

Hi everyone,
I am one of those rare males who has taken up knitting. I taught myself with the help of a small book. I found the forum while searching for free patterns.
I wanted to post a picture of my latest project. That pattern was free from knit and crochet now's web site.


----------



## LCGIRL

Absolutely gorgeous. Very intricate. I give you accolades for such stamina. Great job.

Linda
LCGIRL


----------



## izzy

Welcome to this crazy forum ! I think, you will find other 'rare' but dear men on this site ............. and in the meantime, I want to say I love your spread. It must've taken you a long time, to make it .. but certainly, worth your effort !


----------



## muppet

Wow!! did you stitch or crochet all the bits together, it beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Chief

Pretty, pretty, pretty. Great job. Keep up the good work. :


----------



## mheath

Excellant I love the colors.


----------



## sbel3555

hi jade, i joined "Now" to get this pattern, but did not find it. Do you have it and could you email it to me [email protected]
thank you 
It is awesome
Sbel


----------



## Marne

Lovely afghan! It looks like stained glass. I am forever amazed that more men don't knit. I notice a great tolerance for truly frustrating pursuits like golf, so why not a hobby where something might actually be accomplished?


----------



## RosaLee

Fantastic, must have taken forever!


----------



## MNSISSY1

Great work! I have been teaching my grandson to knit. He was interested. He just finished his first project....a knitted washcloth. He is very proud of it. My husbands grandfather came from a large family and each child was taught to knit....male or female. They made their own mittens, hats and socks. He taught me to turn the heel of socks!! What a great man he was.


----------



## lin

what a great job you did.


----------



## Christine Dix

beautiful !


----------



## carrieblue

Wow! I love it. My accomplishments pale beside it.


----------



## kgardenseed

That is beautiful. You did a great job. Now I just have to make one! I now have a list a mile long of "wanna makes"!


----------



## missblu

Self taught! Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Carol L.

Wow! This is fantastic and you did a wonderful job! I'm such a fan of anything with a stained glass look. Another project to add to my list only this one is for me.

???what size is this???

Carol L.


----------



## SailorRae

Wow.....I love it....and welcome to the forum : )


----------



## dragonkeeper

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Frick

All I can say is WOW!!! If you are a beginnig knitter, you will do extremely well. What a beautiful project!


----------



## PurpleFi

What a super piece of work. My Dad was very good at knitting and made all my baby clothes way back in the days when men didn't do that sort of thing. He also taught my daughter to knit. And the other day I found my husband and grand daughter having a knitting session. Keep up the good work and happy knitting. Welcome from the UK


----------



## pegschr

WOW Jade, that is amazing work. I too have that pattern but have not had the courage to start it. How long did it take you and how long each day did you work at it?
peggy


----------



## Palenque1978

sbek3555... here is the link: http://knitandcrochetnow.com/fly.aspx?layout=episodesindex&taxid=95

scroll down; it's in Season 3-105

Good Luck.


----------



## Araciel

I found the pattern and I also will download it, you'll find it on knitcrochetnow, then go to t right side, click on other free patterns.
Peoline


----------



## bretay

Wow,so beautiful.Great job.Keep it up.


----------



## rjazz

I saw that episode, and downloaded the pattern "for the future"...it's nice to see it actually done. Congratulations!


----------



## Jeanie1942

Wow! Beautiful! How long did it take you?


----------



## Karen Liebengood

Wow, really lovely. and must have been a lesson in patience!


----------



## master of none

EYE POPPING! what beautiful work. Welcome, come on in and enjoy the company. Can' wait to see your next project.


----------



## April_Showers

That's really nice work!! I wish I could do something like that!!


----------



## amiranda

Wow! This is great! Loved it! Beautiful colors!


----------



## frajo110

:thumbup: WOW Jade!!! Looks like it belongs on display in an art gallery. Kudos to you and welcome to the forum.

Don't know why more men don't try. I remember back (Not every one will get who I'm talking about) that Rosie Greer the football player did needle point. Bet no one told him it was a sissy hobby.!!!


----------



## Mickey17173

I am really impressed. This took a great deal of dedication. It is very beautiful.


----------



## sharnkay

Love it! I already have that pattern in my to-do list. It is gorgeous!


----------



## frosso krasia

Great blanket.
I believe there is more more men knitting out there than you can think of. I found this site in an English magazine. Check it out:
www.mensknittingretreat.co.uk


----------



## smitharts2002

Great job and good color choices. I saw the episode too.


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke

Wow Jade!

You did a great job & should be very proud!!! Beautiful & welcome to the knitting forum! We are getting several males on the forum & think that is great!!!!


Marilyn


----------



## josheli

Jade you did an awesome job! We look forward to seeing more of you here!


----------



## tamays

Hey Jade,

It's nice to see another guy knitting. Great job I love the colors and overall look. I look forward to see more of your work. 

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## tracy

That is absolutely beauitiful well done great job were did u get the pattern from im trying to attempt a nice pink cardigan for my newborn baby but cant quite understand the pattern x


----------



## georgethefifth

Welcome. I am so glad you are here. Your work left me speechless, (my husband loved that) it is too awesome. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## gshowman

BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm sending to my son as inspiration


----------



## AllyMu

What a gorgeous afghan. It must have taken you forever to make it. The detail and colors are lovely. I would love to have the pattern if you will share it.


----------



## patriot

That afghan is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patriot

That afghan is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilhmb

What an incredible first project! I was into washcloths and scarves, nothing like your bedspread.


----------



## medtrans56

Lovely


----------



## janhil38

Always like it when I see a man knitting. That is beautiful and a great way to use up your scrap yarn. My granddaughters 4th grade teacher taught all the kids in her class to knit, boys and girls. What patience she must have.


----------



## tracy

Hi i was looking at both these bed spreads theyre lovely can anyone send me the pattern for it what to do etc id like to attempt to make one x


----------



## Ms Sue P

thank you for sharing it is beautiful. I am trying to gedt my husband to take up knitting. He seems interested in my knitting, but I can't get to try. I just had to show him your afgan and he had to admit it is very pretty. Have a great day.


----------



## kat the potter

Marne said:


> Lovely afghan! It looks like stained glass. I am forever amazed that more men don't knit. I notice a great tolerance for truly frustrating pursuits like golf, so why not a hobby where something might actually be accomplished?


So true! Wonderful afghan, Jade.


----------



## Edwin1959

That is one huge project for a self knitter. I learn to crochet by myself by watching the girls in my sixth grade class doing projects. I just pick it up and later learn to read pattern by myself. I do knit, not self taught. But by my friend and took classes. One day I will do a huge project like yours. Keep up those knitting needles!!!


----------



## LisaWaterman

Love this you did a nice job.


----------



## KTDID49

IM A LEFTY AND TAUGHT MYSELF TO KNIT & CROCHET RIGHT HANDED FROM A BOOK ALSO. YOU DID A FANTASTIC JOB! THERE ARE ALOT OF MEN OUT THERE NOW WORKING IN ALL KINDS OF CRAFT AREAS. MEN HAVE BEEN TAILORS FOR MANY YEARS. I DON'T FEEL THAT THE VARIOUS CRAFTS SHOULD BE LABELED AS MALE OR FEMALE. I BELIEVE IN DOING WHAT MAKES YOU FEEL HAPPY! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon

Beautiful! Am glad to see men knitting, very nice.


----------



## georgethefifth

Hi there, I was a Brown Owl with Brownies years ago, I had 36 little girls in my pack. I taught all of them with ease how to knit. There was one little girl Anita, she was left handed. What a time I had teaching her to knit. ( I am right handed) Thank God she was as determined to learn as I was to teach. As for men knitting why not? I send my love to each and everyone of you today. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## negra

!WOW! great job, who ever said men can`t knit or crochet you have proved them wrong, I heard that some Hollywood guys knit for stress relief.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Wow !! To see it finished is a treat !! And now I FINALLY know what those odd-shaped knit pieces were for that my mother & I found in an old pillowcase after my father's godmother passed away. They were only in two colors, so my mother , who never knitted or crocheted, asked me to knit small squares & she sewed the pieces together. It wasn't nearly as beautiful as yours....in fact, I didn't like it at all, so my mother used it in their motorhome. All are gone now.


----------



## jade_iv

Thanks for all the positive comments. It took months to knit all the pieces working only an hour or two in the evenings. Then crocheting the edging to each panel went a little quicker. Sewing all the panels together went quick. I deviated from the pattern only to put on a finished edge with reverse crochet.
I did encounter a small problem. as I knitted each panel, the weight seemed to stretch it out so that the top point was longer than the cast on point. I chose to ignore this and sew it up anyway.
Also, I noticed that on the increase, if I knit the runner between stitches it left a hole, but if I knit in the front and back of the first stitch, it was much smoother.
Thanks again for all the encouragement.


----------



## alvinprsd

Jade IV, this is beautiful. As one of the other rare male knitters I am impressed. Especially since you are self taught. You wouldn't happen to have the paatern for it? If so I would love to get it.

Tx,

Alvin


----------



## reavesm

Looks great! Check out this article that features college guys who knit with a purpose! http://www.pantagraph.com/news/local/education/article_c242583c-f445-11df-9a53-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## sbel3555

Jade iv
I jointed the now site just to get the Stain Glass Afghan pattern and couldn't find it anywhere --would appreciate a copy of your pattern
[email protected]


----------



## HelenW

Very gorgeous bed spread!!!!


----------



## knitting_mama

Absolutely beautiful! How long did it take you to do it?


----------



## knitting_mama

Absolutely beautiful! How long did it take you to do it?
welcome aboard!!


----------



## grandmadeb

jade_iv said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am one of those rare males who has taken up knitting. I taught myself with the help of a small book. I found the forum while searching for free patterns.
> I wanted to post a picture of my latest project. That pattern was free from knit and crochet now's web site.


First of all - welcome! Good for you! I've taught a few little boys in an After Care group and they're loving it. Who says only girls can knit??
Beautiful afghan!


----------



## beadness

Very nice...and it looks really comfy too.


----------



## vgillies

jade_iv said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am one of those rare males who has taken up knitting. I taught myself with the help of a small book. I found the forum while searching for free patterns.
> I wanted to post a picture of my latest project. That pattern was free from knit and crochet now's web site.


That is gorgeous. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## lewisgque55

Absolutely, Absolutely gorgeous! @ @
\_/


----------



## lewisgque55

@@
\/


----------



## mea

BEAUTIFUL! Here is the free pattern for those who were interested.


----------



## samazon

Thanks for the down load. My 22 yr old grandson saw it and fell in love. So guess what Nanna will be doing! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sbel3555

Thank you for the download, I look everywhere for that pattern!
Thanks again


----------



## jade_iv

Thanks mea for linking this. I hesitated putting the pattern out there since it came from knitandcrochetnow.com 's website without there permission.


----------



## mea

jade_iv said:


> Thanks mea for linking this. I hesitated putting the pattern out there since it came from knitandcrochetnow.com 's website without there permission.


Yes, I thought of that too. But it is a free pattern, and must be used "for personal use only" which everyone here seems to want to do, so I ultimately decided to post it. Actually, posting it here has probably brought some traffic to knitandcrochetnow.com's website. (It's a great site, for those who haven't been there.)

But I know what you're saying, and wish I knew for sure if this was OK or not.


----------

